
P2P encrypted chat with Whatsapp like seamless web experience - xstartup
I love seamlessly moving from mobile to web on WhatsApp.<p>Is there any opensource solution which offers this? I am particularly concerned about WhatsApp&#x27;s proprietary code.
======
mtgx
Wire app. Not sure if Riot has a web app right now, but they plan to have one
when they overhaul the UI at least:

[https://medium.com/@RiotChat/a-sneak-peek-at-a-whole-new-
rio...](https://medium.com/@RiotChat/a-sneak-peek-at-a-whole-new-riot-
im-1114df653782)

Neither is P2P, but Riot is federated.

------
raghavkhanna
Please make this an Ask HN, with a question mark at the end,so as to not
confuse other readers. Right now, it seems you're talking about an app that
does this.

